# Smashbox Beyond Beauty Encounter Brush Set



## astronaut (Nov 9, 2007)

I got this brush set and I LOVE IT! $84 for all six brushes is an awesome value! I'd seriously get these brushes even if they were sold individually. So sad it's limited edition! I made a detailed video review (as detailed as 10 minutes allows of course ) on these brushes. Check it out if you want. 

link to video


----------



## astronaut (Feb 10, 2008)

UPDATE: Well, I was at Nordstrom Rack yesterday and saw a bunch of the sets being sold for $40!!!! I bought my set for $84 and even then I thought it was a steal, but now for $40!? OMG an even better steal! I don't think I could have waited, so I'm not that mad, but for only $40, everyone NEEEEEDS this brush set! The new Smashbox 219 dupe in the set is A LOT better than the actual MAC 219! By the way, all my brushes from the set are still going very strong. So keep your eyes peeled if you have a Nordstrom Rack around you! It's still being sold at Smashbox.com for retail price.


----------

